# help wanted



## pete (Jun 4, 2011)

hi all just got myself a new 64 liter fish tank i want to keep guppy .
what shoul i do first ?
how do i get the water to be right for my fish when i get them ?
what sort nitrate levels ?
whats sort of ph levels ?
how do i get the levels i need ?
any help would be great thanks all


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you need to set it up, substrat, plants live or fake, filter, heater, lights, fill it up and get it running, let it run for a few weeks it has to cycle before you put fish in it, the main thing is to cycle your tank before adding fish, live plants will help it go alittle faster, then test your water, you want zero ammino, zero nitrites, zero nitrate before you add fish, do weekely water changes about 20% to get zero levels


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A fully cycled tank won't have zero nitrates. You will need some sort of ammonia to start your cycle and to feed it.


----------



## pete (Jun 4, 2011)

well thanks going to fill tank tonight and get it running
got some plants will set temp at 78 is that ok to start
with then just leave for a week 
then can i put fish in what sort to start with i do like guppys
how many should i start with 
thanks*H2


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah get the tank up and running but you need to feed the empty tank inorder for the cycle to start. Guppies are pretty hearty fish and live in a wide range of conditions. The only thing you need to worry about really is cycling the tank and making sure the water parameters are pretty even.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I moved this thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

I just wanted to clarify this thread a bit. Running the tank empty for a week is NOT cycling the tank! The term "cycling" refers to the gradual process of building up the beneficial bacteria in a tank that can convert fish waste (ammonia) into nitrites, and then nitrates. (This is called the nitrogen cycle.) Ammonia and nitrites are toxic to fish, nitrates not so much (unless they build up to dangerous levels). The original poster will benefit greatly by doing more reading on how to cycle a tank without fish, by using pure ammonia (which is not easy to come by...you need ammonia that is free of dyes, perfume, and surfactants...ACE hardware seems to be a good source). It is possible to cycle a tank with fish in it, but that involves MUCH more testing, a good grasp of the nitrogen cycle, and lots of (possibly) large water changes to keep the fish alive. 

The OP also needs to get a set of test kits for pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Understanding what the test results mean and what they indicate about what is going on in his/her tank is crucial to keeping healthy fish.

I would post some good links at this point but I am very new to this forum and have not found appropriate ones here yet.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

glassbird said:


> I just wanted to clarify this thread a bit. Running the tank empty for a week is NOT cycling the tank! The term "cycling" refers to the gradual process of building up the beneficial bacteria in a tank that can convert fish waste (ammonia) into nitrites, and then nitrates. (This is called the nitrogen cycle.) Ammonia and nitrites are toxic to fish, nitrates not so much (unless they build up to dangerous levels). The original poster will benefit greatly by doing more reading on how to cycle a tank without fish, by using pure ammonia (which is not easy to come by...you need ammonia that is free of dyes, perfume, and surfactants...ACE hardware seems to be a good source). It is possible to cycle a tank with fish in it, but that involves MUCH more testing, a good grasp of the nitrogen cycle, and lots of (possibly) large water changes to keep the fish alive.
> 
> The OP also needs to get a set of test kits for pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Understanding what the test results mean and what they indicate about what is going on in his/her tank is crucial to keeping healthy fish.
> 
> I would post some good links at this point but I am very new to this forum and have not found appropriate ones here yet.


I was going to jump in and say something along these lines. OP, do more research, if you don't do things properly before you actually have the tank setup and fish in them, you'll cause yourself a lot of headaches. Properly cycling a tank usually takes 3-8 weeks without fish and longer with fish. If you use fish, don't use too many and expect deaths...also expect it to take a couple of months before you can stop doing daily water changes. Either way, you'll absolutely need an accurate way to test for at least ammonia and nitrites...but it's a good idea to have tests for nitrate and pH as well.

Once your tank is established (meaning the max amount of ammonia and nitrite eating bacteria has formed given your bioload), you can use this tool as a rough guideline to see if you have too many fish in the aquarium. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor If you cycled without fish, you can add the max amount right away. If you didn't, you'll want to gradually bring your bioload until you're at where you want to be.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

glassbird said:


> pure ammonia (which is not easy to come by...you need ammonia that is free of dyes, perfume, and surfactants...ACE hardware seems to be a good source).


Just started a fishless cycle on a 20 gallon today. Went to 4 or 5 different places until I was finally able to find pure ammonia!! 

I found it at Home Hardware and the brand is "Old Country." It is 100% pure ammonia. (You're right - it is NOT easy to find!!) I think because you can make home made explosives with it, many stores took it off the shelves.


----------

